
YouTube Playlist of Netflix Tech Talks (Microservices, ML, Chaos Engineering) - georgeEsb
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqXBqaWzmb_c0d3jHhxk8cF0ldP6EGfvL
======
aaronblohowiak
Boo missing two of my talks “latency, availability and cost: withstanding
regional outages”, and “precision chaos”

~~~
shubhamaggarwal
Maybe you can share the links so the author can add them in the playlist?

